# Moderator Nomination Episode 6



## Happy

Greetings PersonalityCafe Members,

It is time to nominate another moderator for the Cafe. This time its going to be a little different. Please nominate the individuals that you want to see run for forum moderator
Please follow the rules when nominating...


*NO DISCUSSION IN THIS THREAD.* You can discuss issues you may have in the support/suggestion forum. I am trying to keep this thread clean.
Cannot nominate yourself.
The individual that your voting for must have at least 100+ post.
Please state the individuals exact user name.
Please tell the reasons you are voting for this person.
You can choose to a maximum of 4 people
You must have more than 20 post to qualify to nominate someone or your post will be deleted.

This thread will closed next week August 14, 2009 12:00am Pacific Time. I will choose the top 4 picks and I will hold a poll. Please follow the rules. Those who break the rules when nominating will get their post deleted. 

Remember that the responsibilities that a forum moderator will posses is the ability to delete spam, rule breaking post, sticky threads, close threads, and etc. They will also have the ability to give infractions, ban users and etc. 

They will be treated as regular members with special privileges. They are just here to moderate the forums. Those that abuse the power will have their privileges taken away. Don't be disappointed if you lose! You will get another shot at forum moderator in the next nominations.

Good luck folks!

-Lance


----------



## de l'eau salée

1. *Peace-3P0: *She is incredibly nice and I feel like she would want the best for the forum in its entirety. 

2. *Bear: *Because he is Bear.

3. *Res: *Enlighten me as to why not. A mature INF_J_ with a good sense of humor.

4.* Surreal Breakfast: *Because I want a psychedelic "overlord" to peacefully govern the lands of Personality Cafe .


----------



## εmptε

I nominate Bear. I nominate him because he's one of the better members on this site who I know will look at this without bias.


----------



## So Long So Long

*Res:* He is just so awesome. He was the first one to greet me on the forum and he's very nice. I would love to see him as a moderator. 

*Peace-3PO:* C'mon - You have to know that she rocks! She's a great friend to have as well and I think she would be good at enforcing the rules, dimensioning chaos if it were to jump at the forum and welcoming the new members. 

That is all, I believe.


----------



## TreeBob

Res - he is handsome, emotionally stable and cares about people.


----------



## Kokos

Res and Peace-3PO!! For obvious reasons roud:


And since we can put 4 persons

I'll also add as an edit : Treebob because he is a cool, active and friendly guy with a head on his shoulders.

And flyintheointment, for the extremely insightful ideas she introduce to the forum, but i don't know if this is what makes a good moderator.


----------



## angularvelocity

Peace- 3PO

IMRU2

Nocturne[not sure if she is one already or not...purple color?]

Reasons for all of them; they are are active enough to be mods and they are very levelheaded. And everyone respects them of course!


----------



## Ćerulean

TreeBob - brings a nice balance to the forum consisting of a majority of NF Moderators and could help level out the playing field. He gives Sensors a good name and could give the title of 'Moderator' a better one.


----------



## SummoningDark

TreeBob - can't do any harm to have a zombie overlord as a mod

Bear - he's furry, simple as that


----------



## PeacePassion

*Bear* - cause he mods officially or not. Has a natural authority. 

*Res *- is a legend in his own time. Would make a fair and insightful mod. I'm sure he could lay down the law if he had to. 
*
TreeBob* - I agree, if he can handle Zombies, he can handle Trolls. 

*Kokos* - because he has his mind right, that is, in his mind he has already won.


----------



## Trope

Res, Bear, and Peace.


----------



## Marino

Res, Bear, & TreeBob.


----------



## Viktoria2

*Peace-3P0 and Treebob. *


----------



## mcgooglian

Treebob
VanWinchester
Bear
Nocturne


----------



## snail

1.) Alysaria - She values harmony and is a good negotiator who would rarely need to resort to harsh punishments because of her skills at diplomacy. She is wise and excels at getting to the core of any conflict, especially inter-type disagreements. She is my first pick.

2.) Peace 3-PO - She is gentle, humble, mature and compassionate. She reminds me of Java, who was a good choice when elected.

3.) Bear - People respect his authority. He isn't likely to misuse it. He reminds me of Nephilim Azrael, who was a good choice when elected.

4.) Res - He is mature, responsible, and cares. He reminds me of Trope, who was a good choice when elected.


----------



## Liontiger

TreeBob
Res
Bear

Nuff said; if they want it, that is.


----------



## Nightriser

TreeBob said:


> Res - *he is handsome*, emotionally stable and cares about people.


^Because, of course, that's something I look for in a mod. :tongue:

I nominate:
Res
Bear

Possibly more later.


----------



## Yomna Alaa

I'm new here but I gotta say that I vote for "TreeBob" cause he was the first one to welcome me here! He's also a caring,funny person


----------



## Ninja Nem

Bear
Res
Avalanche


----------



## InvisibleJim

I nominate Bear, Vanwinchester and Avalance as they have the right mojo to do the job.


----------

